# Thanks to Toyo!



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

I would like to tell you how helpful Toyo have been over the last couple of days.

Having decided to buy 4 x H09,s I emailed Toyo to ask what would be the best pressures to inflate them. Almost by return a request from them asking me for the axle weights of the van were, I supplied them and just as quick came back another e-mail with the pressures required.

It's nice to receive good service.

WASFITONCE


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

It would be interesting to know your axle weights and the recommended PSI.


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Thanks Toyo*

Hobby Siesta 650 Ecl

Toyo H09

215/75/16C (R)

Front axle 1480 kg

Rear 1860 kg

Pressure Front 54 psi

Rear 63 psi

WASFITONCE


----------

